# Need Expert Advice For Upgrade



## thehelped (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey I want to upgrade my system because right now, it looks like it's to weak to play any recent online game.

Here are my specs:

P4 9.93 Ghz
ATI X1650
2 Gigs of RAM
550 Watts PSU


What I was thinking of doing is to upgrade my CPU. But to do so i would need to upgrade my Mother Board because I have an old MSI MS-7173. That motherboard only supports P4 CPU's.

So, I would like your advice on what Mother Board/CPU combo i could get that will be easy to overclock, will last me a few years and does not exceed 150-200 $. The Mother Board must also support my RAM witch is DDR2 I think. (just look up my current mother board for more info).

Oh, and please let me know if you don't think my CPU is the problem and i should be looking at my Video Card.

Thanks for you help.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

You don't have a 10GHz Pentium 4, the highest they ever reached was 3.6GHz on the extremely high end ones I think, most were only 3.0GHz.

That budget is a little bit tight for a new motherboard and CPU, but doable. It would get you maybe an Asus P5Q SE or some such and an E7400. But if you get a new motherboard you will probably also need new RAM, which for 2GB DDR2 will cost ~$30-50, and for 4GB DDR2 will cost ~$40-80. So you'll want to factor that in as well.

However, even that might not bring you up to play the newest games because your graphics card is getting fairly old as well. It will still play games for maybe a year, maybe eighteen months, but then it'll be obsolete. 


Basically, it may be better for you in the long run to save up ~$650 and get a new computer. Otherwise you're going to find yourself making expensive upgrades every few months, always a bit behind the curve.


----------



## thehelped (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh im sorry, what i meant was 2.93*

The Games i play are games such as COD:[email protected] and Team Fortress 2

These games are not very High-end recent games. I do not have any intenstion in playing crysis in the near future for example.

BUT, if i was to make an upgrade lets say tomorrow and i dont give a price limit, what you suggest i get that will boost my system to be able to play the games mentioned above for about 2 years? I can Be the cpu, mobo and video card if i really have to.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

This will let you play those games, and also any similar games that come out in the next year or two, on medium-ish settings:

Asus P5Q SE Plus
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131347
$96.99

Intel Pentium Dual Core E6300 2.8GHz
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116091
$83.99

PowerColor Radeon 4650 512MB GDDR2
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131133
$49.99

By the way, never say "no price limit"... because I could have named off something in the $1000s... :wink:


----------



## Dacads (Aug 10, 2008)

The ATI X1650 is a decent card, I wouldn't go with a Radeon 4650 as it's not really a challenging card and doesn't perform any better. Go with the CPU and RAM upgrade though:wink:

Dacads


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The X1650 is an AGP card. The 4650 is a PCI-E 2.0 X16. I suspect the user would see an improvement in graphics rendering.


----------



## thehelped (Jul 24, 2008)

ok thank you very much for your help!


----------



## thehelped (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh and one more thing. will i need to change my current ram to fit in the mobo?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

What RAM do you have currently?
Brand
Model # (if known)
Format (DDR, DDR2, DDR3)
Amount and configuration (one 2GB stick, or two 1GB sticks, etc)
Speed in MHz


----------



## thehelped (Jul 24, 2008)

Brand: Buffalo
Model # (if known): ?
Format (DDR, DDR2, DDR3)DR2
Amount and configuration (one 2GB stick, or two 1GB sticks, etc):1x2gb
Speed in MHz:?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Run CPU-Z and take screenshots of the CPU and memory pages.


----------



## thehelped (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

It should probably still work, I think the Pro/Turbo boards require DDR2 800 and above, but the P5Q SE should take what you have (DDR2 667).


----------



## thehelped (Jul 24, 2008)

Alright thanks for your help. I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## thehelped (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello, i was looking through some motherboards and i came across this one: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128380

I was wondering if it was good pick, to go with the cpu mentioned above and if my RAM would fit on it. Also, if it did not fit, what would be a good set of ram to buy for a cheap price. thank you!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Asus P5QE is a better bargain and it has a P45 chipset.
If you want faster RAM, go to DDR2800 PC6400.


----------

